# Choosing Your Favorite One-Act Ballet(s)



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Coming up with a list was not so difficult, yet it was not entirely a picnic either. That said, there are a number of highly attractive, even bold ballets to choose from. 

So, what say you?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Rite of Spring (Igor Stravinsky)
Mother Goose (Maurice Ravel)
Le Papillon (Jacques Offenbach)
Le Carillon (Jules Massenet)


----------

